
Computer world lists "The Top Five Technologies You Need to Know About in '07" - rails is first - brett
http://computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9011969&intsrc=hm_ts_head
======
brett
also in the list: 2) NAND drives 3) Ultra-Wideband 4) Hosted hardware 5)
Advanced CPU architectures

